# Bullys N Slabs 2nd Annual-May 23 2010-U HAVE TO CHECK IT OUT



## BLOODBROTHERZENT (Feb 9, 2010)

***FREE BOOTHS***

*$20 TO SHOW DOG

*$10 PRESALE TICKETS IF YOU ARE SHOWING YOUR DOG, BUT PLEASE CALL TO RESERVE THEM.

*NO OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINKS, ITEMS WILL BE SOLD THERE.

*CALL 210-781-7461-DAVID

Bullys-n-Slabs - Home on the web for Blood Brotherz Entertainment

[email protected]


----------



## BLOODBROTHERZENT (Feb 9, 2010)

TAKE TO TOP


----------

